# Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach



## Dennis77 (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich will mit einem Freund im Schwarzwald in einem Bach auf Bachforellen gehen im Mai. Wir beide machen das zum ersten Mal und fragen uns, was für eine wasserdichte Bekleidung zu empfehlen ist. Muss es eine Neopren Wathose sein? Oder reicht ein wasserdichte warhose mit pvc innen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen und tipps? Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse, Dennis


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Probiere es doch einfach mal vom Ufer aus. Ich würde da keine Schnellschüsse machen. Wenn du später doch öfter mal ins Wasser steigen willst, kannst du dir immer noch eine Wathose kaufen. Gummi ist nun gar nicht mein Ding. Ich denke mal, da wirst du öfter mit Löchern zu kämpfen haben, in Neopren schwitzt man gerne mal sehr viel. Lieber eine gute atmungsaktive mit guten Watschuhen und lieber etwas mehr drunter anziehen (das kannst du im Sommer dann gerne weglassen).
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe letztes Jahr an unserem Bach (so 6-8m breit) komplett vom Ufer aus beangelt. Und Forellen gab´s reichlich.


----------



## Mikesch (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Hallo Dennis,
eine Wathose ist nicht immer nötig. Allerdings sind m. M. nach Watstiefel auch vom Ufer aus gut zu gebrauchen. Hohes Gras bei Nässe oder Bisamloch am Ufer stecken die gut weg.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

hängt wirklich von den gegebenheiten ab. ist ja ein bach, also nicht allzu tief, in die kolke wirst du ja wohl kaum einsteigen wollen. 
guten watstiefeln würde ich immer den vorzug geben, allein wg. der kleinen bedürfnisse und vor allem wegen der wärme. meine chameau-watstifel (kautschuk) konnte ich wie strümpfe runterrollen. sehr angenehm.


----------



## Dennis77 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, das hilft schon weiter. Was haltet ihr abschliessend von so etwas: 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-trendex-everdry-wathose-1/detail.jsf?reset=0

Vielen Dank, Dennis


----------



## Forellenberti (27. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Halo Denis 77,

ich denke für Dein Vorhaben müßte es ok sein.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Profil der Stiefel, der Schwarzwald ist doch gebirgig und es kann schon vorkommen, daß man in steilerem unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs ist.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Ramsay1985 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Ich verwende seit Jahren eine Bund-Wathose ich finde die normalen Wathosen schränken in der Bewegung mehr ein als eine Bund Wathose. Und was ich mittlerweile auch erfreulich finde die Bund-Wathosen werden immer erschwinglicher 

hier mal ein link zu seinem von mir benutzen Modell 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scierra-CC3-XP-Waist-Waders-Bund-Wathose-4-versch-Gr-/351130448770

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dennis77 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*



Ramsay1985 schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit Jahren eine Bund-Wathose ich finde die normalen Wathosen schränken in der Bewegung mehr ein als eine Bund Wathose. Und was ich mittlerweile auch erfreulich finde die Bund-Wathosen werden immer erschwinglicher
> 
> hier mal ein link zu seinem von mir benutzen Modell
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant Alex, welche Stiefel hast du dazu?


----------



## Ramsay1985 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scierra-CC3-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item35da6bd402

davon den Vorgänger wenn ich mich nicht täusche meine kann ich leider nicht mehr finden


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Hallo, 

nur oberschenkelhohe Watstiefel oder eine atmungsaktive (!) Wathose mit Watschuhen kommen dafür in Betracht. 

In billiger PVC Kleidung schwitzt du dich zu Tode.

Grüße
Simon

PS: Als Spinnfischer (?) musst du ja nicht waten, sondern allenfalls mal ein wenig ins Wasser. Das meiste wird vom Ufer aus geschehen. Da brauchst du für einen Bach keine teure atmungsaktive Watkleidung anschaffen. 
Kauf dir Watstiefel! Die gibts ab 40 Eu. Sollte viel gewandert werden achte auf gute Pass-und Sohlen-Qualität, dann wirds aber etwas teurer...


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Moin, ich geh mit amphibien schuhen von salomon los. Kurze hose dazu und los gehts! 
Im mai sollte das auch zu ertragen sein.
an "meinem" bach komme ich allerdings auch nicht sehr oft in tiefe bereiche, da steht man eher selten tiefer als knietiefe. Die bereiche die tiefer sind werfe ich dann auch lieber an als mich rein zu stellen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*



Jose schrieb:


> guten watstiefeln würde ich immer den vorzug geben, allein wg. der kleinen bedürfnisse und vor allem wegen der wärme.




Grad im Herbst/Winter kann das kleine Bedürfnis in der Wathose der Wärmejoker sein und den Fischzug um die vielleicht entscheidende halbe Stunde verlängern!


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> PS: Als Spinnfischer (?) musst du ja nicht waten, sondern allenfalls mal ein wenig ins Wasser. Das meiste wird vom Ufer aus geschehen. Da brauchst du für einen Bach keine teure atmungsaktive Watkleidung anschaffen.
> Kauf dir Watstiefel! Die gibts ab 40 Eu. Sollte viel gewandert werden achte auf gute Pass-und Sohlen-Qualität, dann wirds aber etwas teurer...



Selbst wenn ich mal mit der Spinne unterwegs bin, gibt es viele Stellen, wo ich ausschließlich im Wasser unterwegs bin....steile oder komplett zugewachsene Bachufer... Also ist auch hier eine ordentliche Wathose mit Schuhen kein rausgeschmissenes Geld. Kommt halt immer auf die Gewässer an #6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Schau dir mal die Wathosen auf Wathose.de an. Dort bekommst du das Model "Hydroforce" von DAM zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Das ist eine Atmungsaktive Wathose. Diese Hose habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Eine Bundhose kann ich nicht empfehlen. Zu schnell kommt man in eine Situation, wo man froh ist, noch etwas "Spiel" nach oben zu haben. Und eine Latzhose kann man auch nach unten rollen und mit dem Watgürtel befestigen wenn es zu warm wird.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Hallo, 

sollte es doch in Richtung atmungsaktive Wathose gehen, kann ich auch Vision sehr empfehlen. Gute Qualität zum fairen Preis. Einsteger-sets inkl Watschuh gibts schon ab ca. 170Eu.

Grüße
Simon

PS: falls du viel wanderst, achte darauf dass die Watschuhe Profil haben und keine Filzsohle


----------



## Laichzeit (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Ich suche gerade auch nach einer Atmungsaktiven, vielleicht ist da auch was für dich dabei.
Preise zwischen n100 und 150€.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-qVS8rd_RHSGEyzzVWflJ7wR5_Z1y4dr5kaAkhb8P8HAQ

http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/shop/bekleidung-11357p.html

http://www.bac-shop.de/kinetic-wate...-wader-combo-groessem-schuhgroesse-40/41.html


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Ich hab auch die Scierra...allerdings als Hüfthose....Top!


----------



## Dennis77 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise, ich werde das jetzt bald ehtscheiden und dann berichten wie es im mai war.


----------



## Alexander73 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bekleidung für das Forellenangeln im Bach*

Hallo Dennis77,
ich habe mir ein Set der Marke Waterspeed bestellt, bestehend aus Watthose und Wattstiefeln. Die Stiefel sind sehr leicht und die Hose trocknet schnell und hat eine gute Atmungsfähigkeit. In diesem Angelshop sind die kompletten Sets zur Zeit reduziert. Ich habe damals knappe 250€ für mein Set ausgegeben. 
Gruß Alex


----------

